# Essential equipment for schH?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking to see what others consider essential training equipment for schutzhund?

On my list I have:

- leather obedience lead
- prong
- fursaver
- regulation tracking lead
- tracking items 
- bait bag/apron
- reward toy (ball and tug)
- dumbells (and dowel with string for training)
- warm/dry boots (love my new muck boots)
- training jacket or vest for handler
- agitation harness for young dogs
- bungee line

That's all I can think of for now.. what about you?

Also, what equipment would you consider essential that a club have?


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

A well trained dog...lol JK


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

wilbanks17 said:


> A well trained dog...lol JK


Hahaha.. Good one!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Most important.......an excellent training helper.*
*not just a "trial helper"....a _training_ helper.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is also very true, that and passionate supportive members.

I guess my line of thinking was more so equipment.. I don't really consider a helper equipment, but I guess you could!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree, without the helper there is not much you can do. And I agree too with the "trial" word. I trained for several months with a national level trial helper/a training helper he wasn't.
Crate for the vehicle, crate fan, water bucket, water jug, tab line, agitation collar.
A challenge to find or bring along: tracking field, blinds, jumps, a-frame....I'd love to have these things outside my door!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jane....come on over! I have them in my back yard, since that is where we hold training on many Saturdays!
You're definately invited.!...bring a chair.....we'll supply the rest!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Oh, yea, the chair!! We were training at a new place this weekend, and only a few remembered their chairs(the ground was wet from the rain overnight)

Thanks for the invite Robin! We may caravan down someday to train with you. It would be an honor!

Another thing to add;
fuel for driving, most people have to drive an hour or more to train, which is getting to be a challenge to afford for everyone. I'm looking for a smaller ride, my 4 door V8 Sierra is not getting it any longer.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Elisabeth...another couple of things that I would recommend_..."and many, many times no one thinks of"....._
1) Bug spray
2) Flea & tick collars (wear around your own legs *over long pants of course* when tracking in or near longer grass, wet areas or brush).
3) Umbrella
4) Xtra socks and shoes.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I guess my line of thinking was more so equipment.. I don't really consider a helper equipment, but I guess you could!


Bah! The day I win the lottery I'm gonna buy a helper.

A helper and someone to lay my tracks...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A chair! Yes! I agree, something not everyone thinks of all the time (I forget mine all the time!).

The flea and tick collars around your ankles is a terrific idea!!! So going to steal that one!

Catu - I'll go in half for the helper and we can share... lol.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if this has been posted but it sure looks like most of the essential basics have been covered!

I might add some tracking flags and a long protection lead with no handle.

I always have my leather gloves handy in my gear bag too. In the summer, always thankful to have sunblock and a wide brimmed hat. 

Not so much training equipment, but I think the club should have a basic first aid kit (for both handler and dog injuries). I have a basic dog kit (vet wrap, 4x4s etc) I keep in my truck and it has come in handy quite a few times. 

Also good for the club to have a can of orange spray paint (for later down the road for trials and such to make marker points on the field).

You got muck boots!!! I sooooo want a pair of those!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nicole, I ordered them about a month ago (maybe longer?) and JUST got them last week! I love them, soooo worth the money!

Good call on the flags and suncreen too! Totally forgot about that!

First aid kits are extremely important and handy to have, I got two, one in my schH bag and one small one in my dog bag that I take when I go hiking or to the park.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Sidetracking the thread (sorry!) but where did you order them from? How did you find the sizing in comparison to "your" size?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I got mine from here:
MUCK BOOTS 4 Sale. Your Muck Boots Canada online source > The Arctic Sport Extreme-Conditions Sport Boot

I tried to order directly from Muckboots.com but they won't allow you to put in a Canadian address for shipping/billing.

I got them in about 4 weeks from this place.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Size wise, I ordered a 8 in womens and I usually wear a 8 or 8.5 depending on the shoe. I was told they tend to stretch a bit over time so to order them smalll. They were hard to get on at first but after a few times of wearing them are totally comfortable. I can't believe I didn't get them sooner. I love them.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I wear a 6/6.5 and ordered the size 6 and they fit well, I can wear wool hiking socks comfortably but I also go barefoot frequently in them.

Sun screen and first aid kit is something I have in my truck that I don't think most think of. I also always wear gloves, I'm a weenie about having rope burn (from ball on a string) or leash burn.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Catu said:


> Bah! The day I win the lottery I'm gonna buy a helper.
> 
> A helper and someone to lay my tracks...


If I ever come you Chile to birdwatch, I'll bring my gear and your dogs can bite me......


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I also take a 3/4" to 1" round pvc pipe with me so I can drop the bait down that instead of having to bend over to do this since I am tall. The pipe is used during tracking. I also use fans for cooling the crate when he in there in the middle of the summer.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I always love these threads...because Schutzhunders love gear!! 

However I remember doing a double check on equipment getting in the car when I was first starting out...and really all you need is the Dog, a Leash, a Collar, and your reward (ball/food)...and anything else you borrow from your club!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Rain slickers, top and bottom.
Especially in April!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

W.Oliver said:


> If I ever come you Chile to birdwatch, I'll bring my gear and your dogs can bite me......


If I ever...? IF I ever???!!! I already put clean sheets on the spare room bed!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Keep that spare bedroom open! I am trying to make it down to Chile this year, and it certainly won't be for watching birds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Zahnburg said:


> Keep that spare bedroom open! I am trying to make it down to Chile this year, and it certainly won't be for watching birds.


:wild:
looks like you've been warned, Catu!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

It would be to train dogs!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I love my leather drag leashes - two lengths 3 ft and 6 ft. And I've found I like the 6ft one best. Excellent light weight leash for obedience, with no handle to add weight or catch on things.
Leerburg | Leather Drag Leashes


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My list:
dog
crate
bait
2 toys 
water bowl
water
long line
4- 6 ft lead
flat collar
(fur saver/pinch collars if you choose to use them)
bait bag
articles for tracking

those are the essentials.
I like to have a towel or two & the aforementioned sprays & a cap or hat (visor is what I use) 
clothing is pretty much determined by your climate


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Something I have found to be beneficial for hot weather is those canopy things that can be set up in a matter of minutes. Well, ten minutes. Well worth the hundred bucks if you can't handle direct sun, even if you are using sunblock. It also helps to add a touch of shade for the dogs when they are crated in between tracking, OB and bite work. It is ideal if you can set it up next to your vehicle so you can plug the crate fans in at the same time. I also like to take a white blanket(the kind that is loosely knit for wind to blow thru) to cover the crates so the dogs don't get too wound up and noisy during protection.

I normally take a cooler of ice, set my crates under the canopy next to the truck, plug in their fans, set up my chairs with a little table in between to keep my essential personal stuff on. Kinda like camping but just for the day - I add ice to the dogs water if it gets too warm. 

I do like the set up that Lies has in her vehicle for all her training essentials. With the drawers to keep everything organized. I have a cargo carrier thing(like a tool trunk) that I keep all of my stuff in but organized it is not.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Zahnburg said:


> Keep that spare bedroom open! I am trying to make it down to Chile this year, and it certainly won't be for watching birds.


Cool!

I suppose you'd be going to Peter's place, but if you want to see the most beautiful Chilean landscapes, you have to come down to the Patagonian doors!

Whatever, don't forget to let me know when


----------

